# Cycling Jerseys: How tight should they be?



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

So I'm finally coming around to wearing a jersey as I have gotten into endurance racing and the extra pockets are very convenient. I'm wondering how tight they should be? I'm 5'9", 150lbs. Probably 38" chest. I ordered a small Primal Wear and its pretty tight. Fits like under armour which is form fitting. It's not really uncomfortable though and is not any harder to get on and off than under armour. Should jerseys be this tight or should I step up to a medium? Problem right now is I can't find the one I like in a medium right now.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Jerseys aren't all designed to fit the same, and there are all kinds of terms for the different styles, such as race cut, club cut, sport cut, euro cut, etc. Plus each company interprets these cuts a little differently

The point is, it's up to your personal preference. As long as it's comfortable and not cutting off circulation or anything, then the only factor left is whether you like how it looks


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sounds Like it fits like a glove to me. Some guys wear jersey that are a little looser but at 6'2 145 lbs I wear a small jersey and shorts.


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

dust3313 said:


> Sounds Like it fits like a glove to me. Some guys wear jersey that are a little looser but at 6'2 145 lbs I wear a small jersey and shorts.


Yea, it fits like a glove for sure. The only problem is when I raise my arms up it rides up in the front and I have to pull it back down.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ive heard that the primal jerseys tend to run small.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

You're 5' 9" and 150lbs and you ordered a small? :skep: I'm the exact same size and any top that's size small would have to be painted on me. Literally every last jersey I've bought in 16 years of riding has been a medium. I've never owned Primal Wear because it has a poor quality reputation but I can't imagine it fits right. Seriously, do you not know how to pick sports clothing? Snug but not constricting. It's not complicated. If it's uncomfortable it's either a $hitty jersey or the wrong size (my guess is both in this case.) Either way bring it back.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Sounds too small to me. Especially in the length department.

You need to measure yourself and compare to sizing charts. Then you need to choose based on your largest measurement.

I'm 5'8 175 or so and on my upper body, my shoulders are wide and often put me into a size large. But, I'd rather have the rest of my torso fit just slightly loose than to blow out shoulder seams. A medium fits my torso length well. A small would be ridiculously short.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

dust3313 said:


> Sounds Like it fits like a glove to me. Some guys wear jersey that are a little looser but at 6'2 145 lbs I wear a small jersey and shorts.


Wow, really? You must be 65% legs.

I'm 6"2" and pretty much all of the L (and many XL) sized jerseys are too short in the arms and torso for me. I wind up having to go XXL in a several brands of road jerseys to get the shoulders wide enough to not bind up the sleeves in the drops. I have more of a linebacker than leggy cyclist body layout though. Some cuts just don't work as a result as they wind up w/ way too much fabric to flap around in the wind.

To the OP, if you can move unrestricted and comfortably w/o the jersey riding up then the I'd say the small works. I'd expect you to wear a medium in most manufacturers stuff based on your height and weight, but if you've got a short-ish torso/arms the small might be the "right" size.

Edit: If it rides up you probably need a medium unless you're ok w/ sporting the mid-drift look.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm 6', 160lbs, XL usually. Too tight is annoying


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Seriously, do you not know how to pick sports clothing?.


I guess not. Can you please give me a step by step guide of the gospel of buying sports clothing according to Blondie? I wear a small in lycra shorts so I figured I'd try a small jersey.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Painted on!


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

It should look like it's painted on!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm thinking a medium may be a better fit since it rises up and stays there.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm 5 ten and a half and weigh between 210-220 normally.

I generally take a 2X or 3X depending on manufacturer. An XL makes me look like I have a bowling ball in my gut--lol.

An XL is fine on those rare times I've weighed 175-185ish.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sid Nitzerglobin said:


> Wow, really? You must be 65% legs.
> 
> I'm 6"2" and pretty much all of the L (and many XL) sized jerseys are too short in the arms and torso for me. I wind up having to go XXL in a several brands of road jerseys to get the shoulders wide enough to not bind up the sleeves in the drops. I have more of a linebacker than leggy cyclist body layout though. Some cuts just don't work as a result as they wind up w/ way too much fabric to flap around in the wind.
> 
> ...


Yep I wear a medium in euro brand cycling jerseys and a medium in long sleeve jerseys. I like wearing jerseys that are skin tight. why? because that is how they were designed to be worn. Plus I am extremely skinny and although I wish that there were jerseys that would fit me in the chest and gut (or lack there of) as well as the length there are none or very few. Also, I wear bibs so i don't worry about showing my midriff. Jerseys and shorts/ bibs are measured by how wide you are not how tall. I am very thin so I wear jerseys and shorts that fit my in width and just deal with the length.

PS: I have to special order medium tall size casual clothes on line. Finding dress clothes that fit properly is damn near impossible without a tailor. And I cant wear sweatpants without looking like a wannabe gangster. I guess you pay a price for being built like a professional cyclist. (Now I just wish I could ride like one )


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

at least this tight


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

We offer fit samples (try before you buy) and can custom tailor to a degree. Adding length is a cinch. http://www.reviwear.com Just sayin'...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I like 'em tight enough to make your nipples hard even when it is not cold out. Sexy!


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

Just received a Primal Wear Jersey from a group buy on another site. 6' 202lbs ordered an XL in sport cut and I find it a little short. It does fit snug, but I need to drop another 20 lbs.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Like fitting a dog for a crate. You should be able to stand up in it and turn around twice.


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

I can deal with the tightness but not the jersey riding up and not finding its way back down. I'll be going with a medium. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

You can wear a bib to help from showing the world your happy trail if that's a problem. From the picture above there are obviously some people who shouldn't wear bibs but I think you should be ok with one. 

But seriously, they don't have to be that tight. I'm 5'7 140 and wear mediums. Unless your in a road tt it for 40k, your not going to notice any difference from wind resistance.

But then again, if your one of those guys that likes to wear under armour to the grocery store, then maybe small is the size for you.


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Crosstown Stew said:


> But then again, if your one of those guys that likes to wear under armour to the grocery store, then maybe small is the size for you.


Haha, I know the type. Definitely not me. I have the loose fit for when I'm just wearing that and the tight fit to wear as a base layer.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ Yeah definitely base layers I wear tight to keep in the heat and absorb the sweat better. A lot of jerseys are made to absorb sweat and evaporate it quickly from your body to help keep you cool, these types of jerseys you might want a tighter fit with, I guess it depends on the material more than anything but comfort is key when your going to be in it for long periods of time. I don't think there is really a wrong answer to your question though. 

I've seen dudes in baggy shorts and Fox motorcross long sleeve jerseys drop shaved kitted out racers that take their cat 2 racing far too serious so in short, be comfortable and wear whatever you want, and if lookin' good while doing it is wrong, then I don't wanna be right.


----------



## telemarc67 (Aug 5, 2010)

How tight a jersey should be directly depends on how fat one is. 

No one likes to see a fatty in spandex. I tell myself that every time I look in the mirror!


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

One should see the hair of your areola's outlined against your jersey :thumbsup:


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

Tight through the chest, shoulders and sleeves
A bit loose around your waist

If it doesn't fit like that, it's the wrong size. If you can't find a jersey that fits like like that, you're the wrong size... hit the gym


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

Unless you are racing TDF, you have no excuse for wearing a too-tight jersey. 

Keep in mind, we've all seen flab before. Nobody wants to see it again. Keep it baggy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

telemarc67 said:


> How tight a jersey should be directly depends on how fat one is.
> 
> No one likes to see a fatty in spandex. I tell myself that every time I look in the mirror!


That's why I only wear baggies 

To the OP, Primal goes on the small side in terms of sizing, you should be a Medium.


----------

